# Recommendations for iPhone 5s Cases?



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Being an old man, ever since one came with my HTC HD2, i've always been happy with the leather "pouch" style cases for my phones.

I currently have a Jasper Conran leather case for my iP4s which i bought from Debenhams, wasn't expensive but has served me well.

I'm upgrading to an iP5s so an on the lookout for a case to go with it. Has anyone got a Snugg? http://www.thesnugg.co.uk/smartphon...e-new-iphone-leather-pouch-case-in-black.aspx

I have a Snugg for the iPad and it is good, but wondering how people have found them for the iPhone. Not entirely sure of the pull up tab and how long that will last.

Also looking for a cheap but decent dock converter if anyone has any recommendations. I have an alarm clock that i dock my iP4s and would like to be able to use it for my iP5s. I've seen them on eBay for 99p but have my doubts.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I use the below as it's a phone case/wallet in one.

http://www.pack-smooch.com/en/phone...yhuelle-shetland-fuer-das-iphone-5s/5/5c.html


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheer Maniac, i have cats though and i can see that ending up like a Zafira carpet.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I like the sgp cases!


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Cygnett cases are good.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.vajacases.com/iphone-5-...one5-nuova-pelle/stock-iphone5-nuova-pelle-gb

Treat yourself to one of these. I've got one and the quality is second to none.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

If you can do without a fancy folding case I would highly recommend the rubber cases. Pick one up on ebay for £1.99 with a screen protector with free delivery. I have always had a rubber case as I have a tendency to drop it from time to time it has saved me a good few times and as it has a screen protector on it, it's still as good as new. 

At £1.99 I've had mine for about 8 months now and it's still looking the same and if it fell apart by now at that price I'll be getting another.

For my iPad on the other hand I do want a folding case Belkin do one RRP is £80 and bay they are new going for £20 delivered only reason I didn't get the rubber case for that too is because I carry it around in my bag and the fold gives the screen protection from larger items banging into it and cracking the screen.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> https://www.vajacases.com/iphone-5-...one5-nuova-pelle/stock-iphone5-nuova-pelle-gb
> 
> Treat yourself to one of these. I've got one and the quality is second to none.


I had a Vaja snap on case for my 3GS and it was top quality.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Ashdown Workshop.

http://www.ashdownworkshop.co.uk/


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> Cygnett cases are good.


Just looked at these and can't see that the do pouches.



Kash-Jnr said:


> https://www.vajacases.com/iphone-5-...one5-nuova-pelle/stock-iphone5-nuova-pelle-gb
> 
> Treat yourself to one of these. I've got one and the quality is second to none.


Looks like these stick to the phone? I'd prefer a pouch style one.

Just seen this on Amazon, although not keen on the finish, but this is the kind of style. Sena Cases Ultraslim Classic Case for Apple iPhone 5: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Steve Saunders said:


> Ashdown Workshop.
> 
> http://www.ashdownworkshop.co.uk/


:thumb: http://www.ashdownworkshop.co.uk/product/iphone-case-raven

That's more like it, but £45 on a case is a little difficult for me to justify.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

That's a fair point, £45 isn't ideal but you certainly get what you pay for. The quality is fantastic!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a D30 Impact Band which comes with a plastic rear cover to protect the back, then fitted a screen protector as well so it's pretty much all covered.










I did have a Griffin Survivor case initially but it makes the phone so big. I have one on my iPad and that's not an issue. The D30 keeps the increase in size minimal.


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

I use this one, very happy with it: http://shop.tech21.uk.com/store/ProductDetail/TE0116YAF002W_Iphone-55s-Case--Impact-Snap-With-Cover


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Neil A said:


> I use this one, very happy with it: http://shop.tech21.uk.com/store/ProductDetail/TE0116YAF002W_Iphone-55s-Case--Impact-Snap-With-Cover


I had that one, only replaced it yesterday. It's a great case but not very durable long term.

Mine started to crack at the corners and eventually 2 of them broke off completely, so the phone wasn't held securely in it. Still used it for a few months after though. Phone only fell out if I was being careless with it


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This is my current iP4 case, in all fairness for what it cost (i think it was around £10/£15), it has worn well for 2 years of everyday use, looks as good as new.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Tech21 For me on my old iPad and Samsung Galaxy S4. Slim with the reassurance of impact protection just in _case._

The case I have for my Nexus 7 is made by Poetic (Tech21 for some reason Tech 21 dont do one my usual prefered option) and for £13 the quality and CS is impressive. There was a few issues with version 1 and all those who bought one got a new one sent without even asking via the supplier which was Amazon in my case. I cant say there was an issue with mine but the new one fits even better. For the money they are worth checking out.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the ones that cover the top button on the iPhone. I had this before and the top button stopped working. The guys I was speaking to in the Apple shop reckon it's the cases that damage the button as the button kind of gets squashed in leading it to breaking. It happened to mine and I got a replacement phone. The cover I have now leaves the button exposed.


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

I have this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/SPIGEN-iPhone-Bumper-Absorption-Protective/dp/B00E486Q9I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1386273547&sr=8-2&keywords=iphone+5s+case and its pretty good for the money, cant fault it.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Have a look at http://www.ikonicedge.com/iphone_ss_pouches.html

I have used them for my last 2 iPhones and will get another when I upgrade.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

PeteT said:


> Have a look at http://www.ikonicedge.com/iphone_ss_pouches.html
> 
> I have used them for my last 2 iPhones and will get another when I upgrade.


That's more like, very similar to my current case.

Any links to uk suppliers?


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I bought mine direct from them, delivery was only a week or so. I don't think they have uk stockists.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

I had a Sena Ultraslim for my 4S, liked it very much. Wasnt my everyday case, just used it for during business trips or formal occasions (wanted the phone to be as slim as possible in my suit pockets). Not yet got round to buying one for my iPhone 5 but I would definitely recommend them, Amazon seen to have them pretty cheap to at the moment, used/new on eBay go for similar prices if not more.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

What do you think of the new leather apple cases? I really like the red one but heard that the leather makes scratches easily..


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

PeteT said:


> Have a look at http://www.ikonicedge.com/iphone_ss_pouches.html
> 
> I have used them for my last 2 iPhones and will get another when I upgrade.


That's nice. How do they fair over time, do they become loose so the phone falls out or do they remain tight?

I'd like a sleeve like that but one that is big enough to take a phone with a bumper fitted around it. I bet they don't make them like that though


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> That's nice. How do they fair over time, do they become loose so the phone falls out or do they remain tight?
> 
> I'd like a sleeve like that but one that is big enough to take a phone with a bumper fitted around it. I bet they don't make them like that though


They start off quite tight but loosen up over a week or so to be just perfect. I've had my current one two years and it's absolutely fine. It wouldn't fit a phone with a bumper on though.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Have just ordered my 5S so needing a case, used an Otterbox Defender on my 4 for the last couple of years but don't like the £45 price tag 
Seen these on eBay, has anyone tried one?

Item no 190969445646

John


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

Lifeproof cases are good, waterproof, shockproof and rustproof, only downside is the 5s case isn't available over here yet. 

JK


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone kindly made mine from Motorsport grade carbon fibre!!
It needs a wee polish now though as I have been using it since September.


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Used a Proporta for a few years now. The aluminium lining makes this one of the strongest pouches on the market:

http://www.proporta.co.uk/iphone-5s-leather-pouch-with-aluminium-lining-slate-black


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

I have my iPhone 5S in a Carbon Fibre cover from Carbon Collective :thumb:

http://carboncollective.eu/shop/?product=carbon-fibre-iphone-5-case


----------

